# RB26 DETT inside 2009 c class (Benz)



## Yakov (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello poeple how are you? 
I have a RB26 taking dust and my c class , I did quick researchs but couldn't find anything that could help me , 
I want to install my rb 26 nside my c class but I don't want to diy some parts , does a complete swap kit already exist?
Thx for your answers


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yakov said:


> Hello poeple how are you?
> I have a RB26 taking dust and my c class , I did quick researchs but couldn't find anything that could help me ,
> I want to install my rb 26 nside my c class but I don't want to diy some parts , does a complete swap kit already exist?
> Thx for your answers


There are no ready made kits availabe and will require a LOT of DIY with the harnesses, electricity, welding etc and not worthy unless you have time and FU money.


----------

